# Alesis Sr-16



## Studiofritz (27. Juni 2007)

Hallo Leute,

hab mir erst vor kurzem das Alesis SR-16 für die live-performance gekauft. Der Grundgedanke ist einfach: eine Anzählzeit und verschiedene Patterns (Rock, Funk, Blues etc.).

Soll heißen: ich will z.B. eine Funk-Nummer spielen, starte mit play, es folgt die Anzählzeit und danach der Funk-Pattern, der dann *endlos* wiederholt wird ... bis ich ich stoppe.

Und hier mein Problem: *wie mach ich das* oder *wie bitteschön wird denn ein Pattern programmiert, dass es endlos wiederholt wird ?!*

Entweder bin ich zu doof die Gebrauchsanweisung zu lesen oder es steht nicht drin, weil das Gerät das einfach nicht kann (glaub ich aber nicht).

Im *Song Modus* kann ich Patterns in der Reihenfolge bestimmen mit Tempo usw. Will aber nicht auf Step 01 die Anzählzeit und dann auf Step 02 bis Step-_wasweißich_ das Funk-Pattern eingeben weil:

A. Riesen Aufwand
B. Was passiert, wenn man Lust hat die Nummer 20min lang zu spielen, das letzte Pattern aber schon längst abgelaufen ist ... dann kommt ja nix mehr!

MfG
Studiofritz


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Juni 2007)

Dafür ist es ja ein Pattern Sequencer.

Allerdings macht es wenig Sinn, den Anzähler auf 01 zu legen und den kompletten Rest auf 02 (das wäre wirklich Arbeit).

Versuche doch mal Folgendes:
01 Anzähler
02: Intro
03: Standardpattern
04: Variation
05: Bridge oder Break
06: AlternativPattern

Dann setzt du im Song Mode deinen Song z.B. so zusammen:

01 - 02 - 03 - 03 - 03 - 04 - 05 - 06 - 06 - 03 - 03...usw...

Der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand, da du deutlich weniger Noten in die Kiste eingeben musst. Sicherlich etwas Arbeit wird es immer noch machen, aber das ist bei solchen Geräten nunmal der Normalfall.

Übrigens steht auf Seite 13 der Anleitung was, wie man ein Pattern halten kann, ob es das ist, was du suchst, kann ich dir aber nicht sagen.


----------



## Studiofritz (29. Juni 2007)

Hallo The_Maegges!

Hat sich erledigt ... Du hast recht, das mit der Pattern Endloswiederholung geht nicht ... *jedenfalls nicht bei diesem Gerät!*

Hab ziemlich lang alles mögliche ausprobiert und am ende bin ich dann beim Alesis-Custom-Service gelandet. Sehr nette Beratung ... hat aber nur soviel ergeben, dass es halt nicht geht, weil Gerät schon 1990 gebaut und für so etwas nicht konzipiert wurde.

Ich hab das Problem jetzt anders gelöst: im Songmodus Anzähler auf 01 und dann das Pattern auf 02 - 20. Wobei ich das Pattern vier mal (also 128 beats) auf sich selbst dupliziert habe. Das dürfte auch für die allerlängste Jam-Session reichen.

Hätte ich das gleich so gemacht, wäre mir viel unnötige Arbeit und Zeit erspart geblieben. Jetzt kenn ich das Gerät wenigstens und muss sagen, dass es verglichen mit aktuellen Drumcomputern viele Einschränkungen beinhaltet. Dafür ist es am günstigsten.

Werde jetzt erstmal 'mit arbeiten aber früher oder später muss ein neues Teil her ... z.B. das Boss DR-880.

*Kennt das jemand?*

Trotzdem, vielen Dank nochmal für Deine Hilfe.

MfG
Studiofritz


----------



## The_Maegges (29. Juni 2007)

Hmmm...schade, dass da so nicht klappt.

Naja, das Problem bei Hardware ist immer, dass die Qualität proportional zum Preis steigt.
Leider kann ich dir zu dem genannten Boss Drumcomputer nicht allzuviel sagen, ich habe nur ein paar Mal mit so Kisten rumgespielt.

Für meine Songs verwende ich normalerweise Cubase zum Ansteuern der Drumsounds, in seltenen Fällen auch mal den internen Sequencer meines Hauptsynths.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich an deiner Stelle kein Geld für noch nen Drumcomputer ausgeben, sondern mir lieber nen Workstationsynthesizer zulegen.
Leider liegen die Kisten aber auch deutlich über dem, was so eine Drumbox kostet, können dafür dann aber auch deutlich mehr.

Hin und wieder kann man auch bei eBay gute Geräte für wenig Geld bekommen.

Übrigens kann ich dir mal zwei Seiten ans Herz legen:
http://www.synrise.de  (deutsch)
http://www.vintagesynth.com (englisch)

Dort findest du viele Informationen über diverse Synthesizer, Sampler und auch Drumcomputer der namhaften Hersteller.


----------



## Studiofritz (29. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tips!

Im Studio arbeite ich auch mit Cubase und bei Aufnahmen benutze ich den "Groove Agent" (heißt er glaube ich).

Bei live-Auftritten will ich halt die Kiste benutzen. Hab sie mir extra dafür bei Thomann zugelegt. Früher hatte ich den *Boss DR-5* ... ein sehr brauchbarer Sequenzer ... hab ihn leider verkauft.

Ist wie gesagt nur für live: Anzähler und dann der Groove ... im Loop bis zum Sankt Nimmerleins Tag. Mehr nicht ... klingt zwar etwas anspruchslos aber mir reicht das im Moment voll und ganz.

Interessanter link, den Du mir da geschickt hast ... werde mich dort bei Bedarf näher umsehen.

MfG
Studiofritz


----------

